# Where do you buy Service Dog vest/leash?



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

There are tons of options on amazon, eBay, or Etsy. Lucky has a very light one but we got it from our program. The ones they have for sale on the Internet are heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I really like The Raspberry Field. raspberryfield.com
They made Noelle's first cape. I also like Creative Clam on Etsy and on Amazon for service dog patches. Madison custom made a few patches for me, but you can get a poodle service dog patch right here and here.

Grab a Raspberry Field vest, and a couple poodle patches, and an in training patch. Do not have your dog's name anywhere on your vest. Otherwise, strangers will start calling your dog's name and drive you crazy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar what kind of leash do you want? For Javelin I use one that allows me to "wear" him by looping the leash over my shoulder. I like that leash because it gives me a lot of flexibility. It is sort of heavy though so I am not sure how much you would like it for your girl. Amazon Six-way Multifunctional Leather Leash here and here.

And Click is so right about not letting people know your dog's name. My students usually ask me Javvy's name at the first class meeting. I tell them that I don't want them to use his name and that I won't tell them what it is.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Another good one is Patience and Love on both Etsy and their own website. Custom vests including mesh and custom patches.

Bold Lead Designs makes nice leads. My over the shoulder leads/hands free leads are braided paracord and are made by Bad Poodle Gear on Facebook.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> There are tons of options on amazon, eBay, or Etsy. Lucky has a very light one but we got it from our program. The ones they have for sale on the Internet are heavy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the warning - I do prefer something lighter.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I really like The Raspberry Field. raspberryfield.com.
> 
> They made Noelle's first cape. I also like Creative Clam on Etsy and on Amazon for service dog patches. Madison custom made a few patches for me, but you can get a poodle service dog patch right here.
> 
> Grab a Raspberry Field vest, and a couple poodle patches, and an in training patch. Do not have your dog's name anywhere on your vest. Otherwise, strangers will start calling your dog's name and drive you crazy.


That Raspberry Field cape looks nice and light. What size did you get for Noelle? Babykins weights about 16 pounds but she's narrow. They have toy size 8-17 pounds and small 18-25 pounds? They have one on Amazon that says Service Dog in Training.

I remember when you posted those poodle service dog patches - they are so cute - I'm hesitant about making anything too cute - and not business like.

I will not put her name on display - that is good advice.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Skylar what kind of leash do you want? For Javelin I use one that allows me to "wear" him by looping the leash over my shoulder. I like that leash because it gives me a lot of flexibility. It is sort of heavy though so I am not sure how much you would like it for your girl. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GTKAJ...a185-ecc46ce489eb&ie=UTF8&qid=1529018319&sr=1
> 
> 
> And Click is so right about not letting people know your dog's name. My students usually ask me Javvy's name at the first class meeting. I tell them that I don't want them to use his name and that I won't tell them what it is.


I love that concept - that leash can leave you hands free while you're still leashed together for control. I think it's too heavy both for her and for me. I can see that I should look at various options for a leash and not just accept the most common style. Or I might just continue to use what I currently use. Our current leash is leather and the handle is rolled leather so it's very comfortable and it's 5' long

BTW, you must drive some of your students crazy by not telling them Javvie's name. But it's a smart decision - you don't need one of them calling his name out and distracting him.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is now wearing a Har-vest. Har-Vest®: 3-in-1 Dog Backpack – A Better Pet: Shop


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You can load a fake name that means, "stare deep into my eyes for wonderful treats." The more people say it, the more treats your dog gets, the more they build in their minds that their fake name means sustained eye contact.

Noelle's stage name is Mary Poppins, because she's practically perfect in every way.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

spindledreams said:


> Another good one is Patience and Love on both Etsy and their own website. Custom vests including mesh and custom patches.
> 
> Bold Lead Designs makes nice leads. My over the shoulder leads/hands free leads are braided paracord and are made by Bad Poodle Gear on Facebook.


Oh my, Patience and Love have a lot of "interesting sense of humor" SD harnesses and patches - unicorn? no dead dog stories? I finally found Bad Poodle Gear - are those leashes light weight?


----------



## Critter (Aug 9, 2013)

I put my last dog's name on his vest. It never occurred to me someone might nag him by using it (no one here ever did). The reason I did it was because people like to jump to the conclusion that just because he was a Poodle _must_ automatically mean he's a girl, right? Grr! :boxing:

I can't really explain why it bothered me, but asking me about "her" all the time even though I made sure he wore blue and his name (Reese), everyone still automatically jumped to the unappreciated conclusion _he_ was a _she!_

I don't have need of a mobility dog, so I haven't gotten a mobility harness. I have considered training my next dog to "Exit" for my Anxiety. The shop I have used is called Pup'parel, but I just checked. I don't think they have any mobility harnesses, but you may be able to get some (non-Poo) patches on there! 

There's also Ruffwear I know a lot of people use. I was checking it out recently and may get my next dog one as she comes into her adulthood/fully trained SDship. Ruffwear doesn't have patches, but they have all sorts of harnesses and coats on there. You can always hire a seamstress or learn to sew if you don't know how to sew patches on. Glue? LOL! I don't know. They also have leashes. I swear I want a hands-free next time!

And to the person who posted the link of the SPoo SD patch? :adore:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

That is an awesome leash. I had a smaller version for my cairn that we got from "camp bow wow" dog trainer 7 years ago. Then when we got the boxer almost 4 years ago I bought one for my him, same as yours. For Renn I only use it sometimes as we don't really do long walks yet but it is quite comfortable and good and I also like I can put it over my shoulder or around my waist (not that I have one anymore, lol) and then I have more freedom. You know I never thought of not telling people the dogs name b ut in retrospect I wish I would have. I can be out walking and my neighbors see us and the yell Hi Renn or they are in their car Hi Renn. Its not good and distracts him from doing what he is suppose to be doing. I know the few that do it and I also know if I ask them politely not to they you ld be highly insulted so now I avoid them at times.


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

I know this is a few months old but hey, it's a long training process with an SD and I know it took me at least three months to find a vest I liked (I'm picky?).

I suggest looking at Henry & Genevieve on Etsy (link here: https://www.etsy.com/shop/HenryandGenevieve?ref=l2-shopheader-name), specifically their capes with a mesh back, if you're worried about overheating. My Storm had one of those because she doesn't do as well in hot weather as cold and I wanted something lightweight but sturdy. Not the cheapest but the seller is amazing and will work with you on anything you need, and I've had one of her vests literally go through a nor'easter on the side of the road, likely run over a few times, along with daily use for about 6 months, a cat occasionally getting at it and playing, and it's still in marvelous shape and lovely. (specific type I used for Storm is https://www.etsy.com/listing/535313...-dog-mesh-cape-vest?ref=listing-shop-header-2 and it is pricey but SO great and made exactly how I wanted; now that Storm has career-changed, it's in a drawer waiting for the next SDiT to come into my life)

Downside of a cape like that is less room for patches (just the two sides, not the back, can take them) but it can be great for summer! 

Also to respond to someone who mentioned Ruffwear, also expensive but I love them and they have a service dog (and other working dog) discount, so it's a little better. I love their hands-free leashes and have found them durable, adjustable, and very lightweight. I wouldn't use them with a toy poodle but for my 50lb mutt they're perfect. Another potential for a hands-free is Halti's leash, which isn't adjustable but has multiple D-rings and if one works as a waist/over-the-shoulder sizing for you (and it has for me, a larger woman, and my short-but-wide dad and my petite mom) it can be very nice. Sturdy, black or red as options, available in stores more readily than Ruffwear so you can get a feel in person. 

Apologies for reviving an older thread, just wish I'd seen something like this at the beginning with Storm and had a few options to add to the mix. New to Poodle Forum so if this is bad form (posting on something from a few months ago), mea culpa.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Oops I never answered your question. Yes her over the shoulder leads are fairly light in 
weight. Not as light as the 1/4 inch one from Bold Lead designs what my DH promptly left down and got eaten but light enough I can use them even on shoulder pain days. Also since she makes them to order you and she can discuss things like weight, ring placement, etc. I have 3 from her now and I love that I can toss them in the wash if need be. 

Jazz also got new vests for our October trip so has the Not a magical Unicorn vest from P&L and a cheap but nice ready made off Amazon from Wiredog. I am actually very pleased with that Wiredog vest.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Program vest are much lighter than the ones you purchase online and available to the general public. Personally, I really prefer them because they are less hot for the dog in the summer here in Florida. If you also have a owner trained service dog, please make sure your dog is not reactive in public. I belong to several service dog communities and I’ve seen this as the number one complaint. I’ve seen other service teams video tape others, which I don’t agree with, but it is always a video of a reactive dog. By this, I don’t necessarily mean aggressive, it could mean over excitement, but a dog that reacts to other people or dogs will lunge or bark. Make sure to practice in pet friendly locations first if your dog is reactive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

